# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  How to sell a registered CC

## PearlD

Hi 

Second day now, please tell me how one would go about selling a registered CC?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

By changing members

----------


## Justloadit

The danger here is that the original members may have signed sureties in the name of the company, and by changing the members does not exonerate the surety, and can be called in to take the CC out of trouble at the original members expense.

----------


## kiepie

If the business is sold as a going concern instead of "Sale of Members Interest and a NewCo is registered, normally a Art 34 is published.

What if the business has already been taken over by the new entrepreneur?

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

> What if the business has already been taken over by the new entrepreneur?


I presume you are asking what if they did not make the publications required in Sec 34? 
If that is the case then the sale, as regards creditors of the seller, did not take place. The consequence is that the assets purchased by the purchaser can still be attached by creditors of the seller, for a period of 6 months.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

> The danger here is that the original members may have signed sureties in the name of the company, and by changing the members does not exonerate the surety, and can be called in to take the CC out of trouble at the original members expense.


I am assuming it's dormant.

----------

